

Should Google Create its Own Currency? - amayne
http://hiddenfrequency.com/post/1071566070/skip-the-checkout-should-google-create-its-own

======
zbruhnke
I have always wished someone could make this work .. and if they do I already
have quite a few website ideas for micro transactions :)

